# Can someone HELP



## Smollie88 (Sep 5, 2020)

My 10 year old female has changed almost over night. She started having accidents in the house daily which had never happened before. We also noticed that she was drinking excessively. Took her to the vet and did a urinalysis and blood work, ALL normal. Problem continued but now she began to eat way more than she ever had, it was like she is always hungry, she even started taking food off of the kitchen counter. She stopped sitting with us and at night she only sleeps near us when she used to sleep with us. She sometimes pees while she is walking and pees in very strange places, like on our patio instead of the grass. Sometimes she will pee 4 or 5 times while she is out! We sometimes put her in diapers at night because she has wet our bed more than once. She is hesitant to go down the stairs and doesn't want to jump up on the furniture. She has been drooling a lot but it isn't consistent. I often either trip over her or run into her as she is always under my feet. She had another round of bloodwork, a geriatric panel this time. Organ function normal, no diabetes. Had an abdominal ultrasound, nothing abnormal. No diabetes, tested for Cushings, nothing. But has had 1 UTI.
If anyone has any information as to what this might be please help!


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

I don't know where you're at, but it would be prudent to get her to a larger animal hospital. 
I think I would be focusing on a spinal/nerve problem. I wouldn't discount a false negative test for a bladder infection either. That has happened to me twice. Test comes back negative, but we treated for one anyway and the problem went away.
Not wanting to go up and down stairs, not jumping up on furniture, and drooling, has me the most concerned of all the symptoms you've posted.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I would consider having your vet refer her to one of the veterinary colleges, if you have a good one anywhere near you. 
Did they do the scan of her pituitary gland? It's the only thing I can think of off hand, that fits most of the symptoms.


----------



## Smollie88 (Sep 5, 2020)

texasred said:


> I would consider having your vet refer her to one of the veterinary colleges, if you have a good one anywhere near you.
> Did they do the scan of her pituitary gland? It's the only thing I can think of off hand, that fits most of the symptoms.


If the pituitary gland can be seen in an abdominal ultra sound than yes. We are close to the university of Penn so we can go there


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

It's at the base of the brain.


----------

